# Winter Weight Oil MK4????



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

I own a 03 mk4 2.0 jetta. I did my first oil change on it a few months with Mobil 0w40. I live in WI and the winters here are frigid cold. My question is with my next oil change should I use 0w40 mobil 1 again, 5w30, or some other weight? Not sure if 0w40 is thicker than 5w30(not vw approved).
thanks


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry kinda answered my own question here:

https://www.mobiloil.com/USA-E....aspx


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Winter Weight Oil MK4???? (nmjetha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nmjetha* »_I own a 03 mk4 2.0 jetta. I did my first oil change on it a few months with Mobil 0w40. I live in WI and the winters here are frigid cold. My question is with my next oil change should I use 0w40 mobil 1 again, 5w30, or some other weight? Not sure if 0w40 is thicker than 5w30(not vw approved).


The number before the W indicates its viscosity range grade when the engine is cold. So 0W-40 will be thinner and easier to start in frigid temperatures than 5W-40 or 5W-30. The second number indicates the viscosity grade range when the engine is hot. So 0W-40 and 5W-40 will be thicker than 5W-30 when the engine is hot.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Good to know, so I guess I am sticking with my 0w40 then.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

Good call


----------



## Stabin wagon (Oct 16, 2009)

If you dont know what 0w 40 stands for it the wieght of the oil as it get hotter 0w when cold and 40w when in operating temp


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (Stabin wagon)*

The 2nd number 40 as in 0w-40 doesnt have a w mark because it's not for cold just hot.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (animaniac)*

5W-40 is good. 0W-40 is thicker.. not necessarily better tho. 5W-30 is fine too but it's the thinnest of the 3.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_5W-40 is good. 0W-40 is thicker.. not necessarily better tho. 5W-30 is fine too but it's the thinnest of the 3.

hunh? a 0w40 is thicker than a 5w40?


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (pturner67)*








i make mistake. 0W is thinner than the 5W


_Modified by rickjaguar at 9:41 AM 10-18-2009_


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

So, is 0w40 good for winter? I don't think Mobil would lie if you checked my link above.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

Yes 0w/40 is perfect for major iced over winter.


----------



## girltalkk (Jun 4, 2009)

question: what kind of oil filter are you using? the 'vw authorized dealer' won't tell me, and I haven't had luck searching for it on vortex, It's not mentioned in the owner's manual either.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Bosch, Mobil 1, or Mann I believe is OEM....
All good filters in my opinion.


----------

